# Rückwärts wird ein Virus draus



## Newsfeed (12 Mai 2011)

Schädlinge verschleiern ihren Dateinamen mit speziellen Unicode-Zeichen, die von rechts nach links dargestellt werden und so die verräterische Dateikennung verschleiern, um wie ein harmloses Dokument auszusehen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

